# ChangeListener und jCheckBox



## nieselfriem (1. Dez 2011)

Hallo!
Ich möchte registrieren, wann eine Checkbox eien Änderung erfährt. Dazu habe ich den ChangeListener verwendet. jedoch wird der Counter auch hochgezählt, wen nich mit der Maus darüber fahre. Wie kan nich das verhindern?

```
jautoChBx.addChangeListener(new ChangeListener() {

            public void stateChanged(ChangeEvent changeEvent) {
                 updateCounter++;
               
                 System.out.println("Updatecounter2 "+updateCounter);
            }
        });
```

Gruß niesel


----------



## Marco13 (1. Dez 2011)

Beim Drüberfahren sollte sich da nichts tun - KSKB, oder vielleicht einen ActionListener nehmen


----------



## irgendjemand (1. Dez 2011)

ein STATE-CHANGE wird auch bei der maus ausgelöst : mouseOver/Out , Focus ... etc


----------



## nieselfriem (1. Dez 2011)

ActionListener war ene bessere Idee


----------

